# Sparkplugs lasting for 105,000 miles



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

Has anyone had their double-tipped iridium sparkplugs on their nissan for 105,000 miles before having to change them! Are they really capable of that.


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

Would you honestly want the same plugs in your car for that long? I buy coppers and just replace them at every oil change.

Its like when nissan says that there OEM NGK plats only need to be changed every 50k miles or somthing. Sure they will last that long. Bu do you really thing they will be performing the same at 50k miles as they were a 1mile?


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

toyota iridium plugs are rated at 90,000 miles...we don't even check 'em till 90...105k is not unbelievable...just not best for performance...if you wanted peak performance change 'em every 60.

I have taken out and compared iridium plugs at 60k and at 90k and compared to brand new...at 60...not a big difference...90 more noticable...at 30k...you can't tell the difference between the two...so they perform just fine

plus it's not just how long they last...but also how well they conduct...and how little they wear...hince the long life.

hell might as well change them every time you start and kill the engine then right?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Irridiums last a long time and offer the performance of copper. 40K on the NGK Irridium IX and they look brand new for me. 105 may be a stretch but not by far.


----------

